# Resealing aqaurium



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Guys i have come upon a 150 gallon for free














according to my friend, she said i could have it although it needs to be resealed. I was like no problem.

I did some searching on here and some other sites, has anyone ever resealed a tank? If so, what type of silicon did you use and what was your process?

I was thinking of just getting some razor blades, taking off old silicon on the inside ONLY...not where one edge of glass meets the glass. cleaning it real good with a spong and hot water only. Let dry for a day, and then apply new silicon letting it cure for a week just to on the safe side.

I found someone in cichlid forums that used "DAP <-- brand cartrridge # 43112" and claimed it to be a good silicon to use that was aquarium safe.

Any input would be helpful, I think my 4 pygos will be really happy in the 150


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well u can use aquaruim silicone that all lfs sell
but its expensive for small tube

and to clean the area u can use afta (pretty sure its glass safe )


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pm'd you death...thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

I resealed the inside of my tank, I got it cheap, it was home to an Iguana. It had scraped away at the seals quite nicely. 
I believe the sealant was about seven quid from the lfs(11$ish). The tube was more than enough for my 75, I used some to make a rock structure in my community tank too. I still have some left. Not sure about a 150 thats pretty big but i'm sure cheaper sealants can be used. Mind you if you have got that bugger for free a few bucks isn't going to break the bank!

I did just that, scraped away at the old sealant, just from the sides of the glass. I didn't dig right into the corners or anything. I washed then with ammonia and water and sealed. A good idea to use masking tape both sides, so when you remove it looks professional







. It was a good week before water went in anyway so I'm not sure about the curing time.

All in all not as daunting as I thought it may have been. If it is structually non-sound then I guess it may be a fair bit harder!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sweet, thanks for the masking tape idea.


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

1) remove as much of the old silicone as u can.
2) clean it with acetone.
3) let it dry
4) apply silicone. (dip your hand in water first if u want to use your finger to spread the silicone.) Dont be afraid off using too much silicone, espetially around the bottom pane; u can cut it later to make it look even. 
5) wait 24h +
6) test it


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks







pm'd


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All,
I built my own 200gl tank with 1/2" glass and used CRL #99AS clear silicone made specifically for aquariums... It has been up and running for a year now with no leaks... Tubes of this product retail for about $11.00 CDN each at your local plate glass shops, however they may need to order it in as they do not usually make aquariums... Maybe just for themselves!
Visit www.speedyglass.com because most locations can get this product in for you within a few days. 
Oh yeah...Acetone is very important as mentioned above... 
It helps with the bonding process as it removes all impuraties from the glass.

Please PM me if you want more info on building or repairing your own tank.


----------



## liquidshred (Oct 12, 2004)

speedy, do u work for speedyglass?


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes...How'd you guess? lol


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Anyone else on this site in the glass biz?...


----------



## mung (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Speedy I am looing for a mirror on my van, but the dope at the store ordered the wrong one twice!!Do you think you could help me out??
This guy seemed like a bit of a FLAKE.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

scrap away the silcone, and also DAP makes a special silcone just for aqauriums, what 48hr+ though before refilling as it can be toxic and or fall off


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Mung,
Depending on where you live, I might be able to help you with your mirror.
However, PM in the future as this has nothing to do with fish....









Thanks


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

only thing I would add is to use ALCOHOL to clean the glass before you apply the new silicone.

Alcohol removes contaminents, and leaves behind NO RESIDUE. Just get as close to %100 alcohol as you can. Hardware stores are good for that. You can also try McMaster-Carr as well... They will also sell silicone


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks everyone







Speedy, when i go pick up the tank (hopefully this week) i will pm u for some help.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

I'll help out any way I can....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

HERE YOU GO:

TANK SEAL REPAIR THREAD


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

traumatic said:


> HERE YOU GO:
> 
> TANK SEAL REPAIR THREAD


 THANK YOU...you should write an article. I might beat you to it, hopefully i will be getting the tank this weekend, i'm going to take many photos and help out others anyway i can.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

your welcome, good luck.

I'm lazy, well I kinda dont' really have time to.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i got the tank guys, its not a 150 but its a 113 gallon for free









72x18x20...will be adding new thread sometime this weekend so i can show before and after.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yo0u said it was brand new before .................


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

alan said:


> yo0u said it was brand new before .................
> [snapback]802978[/snapback]​


Reading is ESSENTIAL: (copied from 1st post







)
However, i did say it was a 150 but my friends friend was wrong...oh well, can't complain for a free 72x18x20 = 113gallon.









Guys i have come upon a 150 gallon for free according to my friend, she said i could have it although it needs to be resealed. I was like no problem.

I did some searching on here and some other sites, has anyone ever resealed a tank? If so, what type of silicon did you use and what was your process?

I was thinking of just getting some razor blades, taking off old silicon on the inside ONLY...not where one edge of glass meets the glass. cleaning it real good with a spong and hot water only. Let dry for a day, and then apply new silicon letting it cure for a week just to on the safe side.

I found someone in cichlid forums that used "DAP <-- brand cartrridge # 43112" and claimed it to be a good silicon to use that was aquarium safe.

Any input would be helpful, I think my 4 pygos will be really happy in the 150


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

killerbee said:


> Reading is ESSENTIAL: (copied from 1st post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i say ...you said it was new on the last thread


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

you sure it was me or "killarbee"....if so show me


----------

